# Coat Color



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

So, what do you guys think this coat pattern is called?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

:shock: Beautiful whatever it is! Merle?


----------



## AndyLucy (Mar 27, 2015)

WOW... Stunning... looks like the "Vitiligo" condition but in a cat! The one that causes people (and I think other animals) to lose their color in some places? Could that be it? She/he is beautiful either way!

Edit: I think I've found something! http://messybeast.com/indefinable-colours.htm


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow! What a cool cat! Beautiful!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is the MOST striking coat on a cat I have ever seen! Beautiful!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, what a beauty! Never seen a coloring like that.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

wow, that is the most unique beautiful coat I have ever seen! where did the cat come from?


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Axanthic tortie?


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Gorgeous cat.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

the page AndyLucy attached has one pretty much exactly like that!!


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

oh wow! What a beautiful cat! i wonder if that is a chimera presentation?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Inverse Dalmatian? So pretty!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok....where is this beauty? You cant ask us what colour and not give us juicy details!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

just a random share from Facebook. A cat loving friend found it and shared it, asking what coat pattern this was.


----------

